# Can I still egg share if i am classed as having epilepsy????



## posh24 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi all,

I have been looking into egg sharing and I was wondering if having epilepsy means i wouldn't be accepted.  

When I was 15 i was fainting when I was feeling nausea I was sent for tests for epilepsy they were all negative but the doctors packed me off with medication anyway and said I could be epileptic. After about 2/3 years later I stopped fainting so i stopped the medication and since then i have not fainted. I do suffer with panic attacks and i think i was wrongly diagnosed with epilespy. I haven't had anything since but on my medical records I am classed as epileptic. The hospital that I am having Isci with has queried it and said that they are not sure if i could be accepted to go for egg sharing.

I have to wait a week without knowing so i was hoping someone would be able to help?!?

Thanks


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Which clinic are you looking at Egg Sharing at?

If The EEG you had when you were younger showed no signs of epilepsy then you're not epileptic only an EEG, MRI or CT scan can confirm epilepsy.

I wouldn't worry about it hun personally. You should be able to egg share. BUT it could be worth asking your doctor to get you an appointment for another EEG to clarify things.

Good luck

Vicki x


----------



## posh24 (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for your reply vicki

I am at the woking clinic. 

I did have another set of scans a few years ago they were negative as well. I didnt think epilespy was hereditary because no one in my family have it. I am asking my doctor to write to the clinic to confirm that i havent had anything for the last 14 years but i suppose they would have to disclose it to the receipent and given the info some people may not want my eggs anyway


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I egg shared and my youngest son has cerebral palsy, epilepsy, autism and Cortical vision defect. They were ok with that as it wasn't hereditary they just told the recipient that I had a son with disabilities which wasn't caused through something genetic and everything was fine.

I'm sure you'll have nothing to worry about hun  

Vicki x


----------

